# Pioneer Elite SC-25/27 comb filter



## ckcoolic (Apr 17, 2010)

Can anybody please evaluate the comb filter of the SC-25/27 with a screenshot of the Snell & Wilcox 2 test pattern from a composite LD signal for me please? 

I an considering this AVR and this is a screening criteria for me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ckcoolic said:


> Can anybody please evaluate the comb filter of the SC-25/27 with a screenshot of the Snell & Wilcox 2 test pattern from a composite LD signal for me please?
> 
> I an considering this AVR and this is a screening criteria for me.


Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. Hopefully, there is a Member here who happens to own a Laserdisc Player and either an SC-25 or SC-27. With so few people still using LD, I would be surprised if this request can be granted.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ckcoolic (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you.

I realize this, but am hoping. Pioneer is the only AVR manufacturer who lists a 3D comb filter on their spec sheets. Yes, other AVRs have comb filtering to some extent, but they dont go out of their way to advertise it. I was wondering if what comes in the Pioneer is anything special. I have an Elite CLD-79/RFD-1 combo that I would like to use at its fullest capacity.


----------

